# Best micro schooling fish for aquarium



## dowdeva (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank with one sparkling pygmy gourami in it who never comes out except to eat. I am going to be adding some inhabitants. What experience do people here have with micro-fish that school and are not shy? Anything at or under .75 of an inch.

I am thinking of microrasbora nanas and danionellas so far.

BTW, my sparkling pygmy gourami started REALLY sparkling once I heavily planted the tank. It was planted before with some hiding places for her, but I suppose the more comfortable they are, the more they sparkle. I had had her for a year already too. Interesting.

dowdeva


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the Barboides gracilis.


----------

